# Filtering tool for interior over spray?



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

When spraying an entire room - say priming - the is a some over spray and I wanted to know if there is a tool - like a big fan/vacuum - that can suck up the lingering overspray and filter the air so the room is clear quickly of the overspray?


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Nothing that I know of that is worth investing in. Spray, let it sit 5 min and open a window or door.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

This will help.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...Yf5-vcSiq2T2NWLz6pvQsgaQ&ust=1458035585007704


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/portable-ventilator-27326/#/forumsite/21010/topics/27326?page=1


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PRC said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/portable-ventilator-27326/#/forumsite/21010/topics/27326?page=1


I couldn't find the link. 
Thanks PRC.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I was going to say "Google portable ventilator."

But that's a great thread PRC linked to.

Much more tailored to beedoola's needs than my generic suggestion.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

PRC said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/portable-ventilator-27326/#/forumsite/21010/topics/27326?page=1


Excellent!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are looking as well. Thanks for the links guys.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I went with the 12" fan and 32' duct. So far the largest room I did was 30x40x10 and it kept up with the conventional gun I was using on 10 metal radiators.


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_690729-42945-X-3400A___

this sucker will clear out a house in no time.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

So I built this today. I haven't tried it painting yet but I'm not sure if it's working properly - oh much intake it is supposed to have. Did I do anything wrong?

I used a 7'' duct starter with an metal band around it to secure the orange duct. I duct taped the duct starter on the inside of the box and super glued the duct starter on the outside of the box.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is how a friend of mine makes his.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I can see using a setup like the one in the previous post for trim, etc., but it hardly seems necessary for walls and ceilings. With the right tip,correct working distance, and work pattern, overspray should be pretty minimal. What little there is should clear very quickly.

When we've set up a temporary spray area for trim, doors, etc., we use an explosion-proof with arrestor pads set in a door or window opening.


----------

